# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola

## Polinizaciones

*España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola* Posted By paula On Martes, 6 de mayo del 2014 @ 7:55 AM In Apicultura | Comments Disabled *La Delegación de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente y la Universidad de Córdoba (UCO) investigarán a las abejas autóctonas buscando mejorarlas para su posterior transferencia al sector apícola.*El convenio firmado entre la Diputación de Córdoba y la Universidad de Córdoba  tiene por objetivo contribuir al desarrollo rural de la provincia a través del apoyo al sector apícola cordobés, mediante la investigación de las abejas autóctonas, no solo para lograr su permanencia, sino para mejorarlas y hacerlas más rentables para el apicultor.El proyecto de investigación Mejora y selección de Apis melífera ibiriensis tolerante a Varroa destructor pretende obtener abejas autóctonas a las que no afecte la enfermedad de la varroa, provocada por el citado ácaro homónimo y que está mermando la población de estas abejas y, por tanto, también está afectando negativamente su capacidad de producir miel.Los investigadores formarán un núcleo de selección de _Apis melífera ibiriensis_ para la realización de un estudio de la dinámica poblacional de la _Varroa destructor_, la evaluación de la efectividad de diferentes medidas de manejo para el control de las poblaciones de dicho ácaro, la estimación de los parámetros productivos y la cría de reinas seleccionadas utilizando el método _Doolittle_.La investigación se desarrollará en base a un plan de trabajo y metodología que prevé el establecimiento de un asentamiento apícola, para después hacer un estudio del grado de parasitación de las colmenas por el ácaro _Varroa destructor_ y hacer también una valoración de la producción de miel, además de un estudio de diferentes criterios de selección y una evaluación de las colmenas, para así llegar a la implementación de un programa de selección.La UCO estará a cargo de todas aquellas tareas relacionadas con el estudio, la mejora y la transferencia de las abejas objeto de este acuerdo, que tendrá una vigencia de tres años, ampliables a un máximo de seis, a base de prórrogas anuales. También se encargará de la organización de actividades de difusión o formación relacionadas con el sector apícola.La Diputación, por su parte, aportará un técnico veterinario adscrito a la Delegación de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, que colaborará, dentro de sus funciones propias, en la realización de los ensayos y las diversas actividades previstas.Junto a ello, la institución provincial permitirá los asentamientos de las colmenas en la finca de Porrillas, adscrita al Centro Agropecuario Provincial, facilitando la instalación de las colmenas y materiales necesarios para el correcto desarrollo de los trabajos previstos en el convenio, cuya firma no supone contraprestación económica entre las partes.Fuente: Europa Press Diputación y UCO trabajarán en la mejora de las abejas autóctonas, para su transferencia al sector apícola   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Canadá: seguro apícola para colmenas España: exporta abejas a Francia y Portugal Artículo: Perú y España evalúan mejorar protocolos sanitarios para aumentar intercambio comercial Potencial acuícola radica en impulsar especies autóctonas Madres de Juntos siembran más de 3 mil plantones de especies autóctonas en Ayabaca

----------

